

Visual Studio 11 User Interface Updates Coming In RC - aaronbrethorst
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2012/05/08/visual-studio-11-user-interface-updates-coming-in-rc.aspx

======
seanmcdirmid
They are being really transparent about their visual design process. Whether
you agree with them or not, its very interesting to read about their
reasoning.

I'm mildly excited about Visual Studio 2011, but I see a lot more radical
changes coming in newer IDEs like Cloud9, or of course, LightTable.

------
kristianp
I hope they're not spending much time on all these surface changes. There is a
lot of transparency for stuff that most developers don't care about. And why
don't they have configurability of the themes? 2010 looked much nicer to my
eyes.

